# McBurney's Kidney & Bladder Cure, LA



## RIBottleguy (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd have to say this bottle was on my top 5 most wanted list since I saw it listed in a Kovel's value guide.  It is, to my knowledge, the only bottle that was ever embossed with my last name!  The same doctor might have another bottle around, but I think it would prove very hard to find. 
 What I find most amusing is that my grandfather was a urologist, so this bottle would fit him perfectly!
 It may not look like much, but the embossing takes the grand prize.


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats, and nice pic of the embossing.  I'll never find one with my last name on it!


----------



## ktbi (Jan 8, 2010)

Taylor - that's on my wish/want list!  I collect bottles with 'Kidney' embossed on them and have 40+ different names so far with a bunch of varients. I would be interested if you ever find another McBurney's.  I've never seen one.   Thnks for posting........Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 8, 2010)

> the only bottle that was ever embossed with my last name


 nice find Mr Bladder[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 8, 2010)

Here is a neat ad to go with your bottle...
 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=230&start=0


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll never find one with my last name, either. []  ~Mike


----------



## glass man (Jan 10, 2010)

I HAVE WANTED A LINDSEYS BLOOD SEARCHER FOR A LONG TIME. LITTLE TO PRICEY THE ONES I HAVE SEEN. JAMIE


----------

